# How Young is TOO YOUNG (PASTOR)



## Romans922

How old must one be to become a pastor (given they went to seminary)?

I ask because I am 25 years old, I will graduate seminary next year. I believe in my heart (and I believe I have the gifts from God) that my calling is to be a Pastor. I have no desire whatsoever to do anything else. This has been (what I think my calling is) for four years (since before graduating college). 

So don't feel that you must refrain so that you won't offend me or something, but also do not necessarily aim your answer at me. This is a general question for all people seeking to become a Pastor.


----------



## westminken

Romans922 said:


> How old must one be to become a pastor (given they went to seminary)?
> 
> I ask because I am 25 years old, I will graduate seminary next year. I believe in my heart (and I believe I have the gifts from God) that my calling is to be a Pastor. I have no desire whatsoever to do anything else. This has been (what I think my calling is) for four years (since before graduating college).
> 
> So don't feel that you must refrain so that you won't offend me or something, but also do not necessarily aim your answer at me. This is a general question for all people seeking to become a Pastor.



It would appear that something is going on in your heart for you to ask this question. It is good that you are asking this. Have you sought wise counsel from your Session on this matter? Pray and seek God's counsel also. If you feel that you have the internal call and also have seen evidence of the external call in your life, then age should not be problem. There maybe issues later when you seek a call to a church. I am just thinking about life experiences and other things that a particular church may have reservations about. Again, seek wise counsel from your elders and continue to pray for clarity.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

I love the title of the thread.

My post is going to be a general observation based on the light of nature - that is, my experience as a leader in general and observations of young Pastors.

From the outset, I don't think it's possible to make a solid case that a certain age is too young.

What my general observations, though, of young Pastors is true of young leaders in general - they're usually pretty rough around the edges initially.

It's funny that I was kind of reflecting on one of the reasons I like the military's mandatory time period before promotions. It's pretty common these days in some sectors to see very young people taking the helm of organizations. This can work well in some cases where the bottom line is really the only arbiter and the man can work hard with lots of energy and enthusiasm and is really smart. Since most work is completely separated from everyday life, the consequences of some immaturity are only felt at the office and people can stomach a tyrant for 40 hours a week.

Long-standing institutions seem to require a development of maturity, by contrast, before a person can efficiently take the reins. There is absolutely no way that a 22 year old, no matter how smart or hard working, could be an effective general for a MEF of Marines given the over-arching complexities that cut across military capabilities and even subtle geopolitical subjects. Further, there is a steadiness that comes with age and experience that cannot be studied that a man that has been hardened by 33 years of hard work brings to the table.

Yes, there are some who move up the ranks that are less competent than some 10-15 years their junior but, overall, the system of maturing and developing leaders works really well.

I'm saying all of this because it is very shocking to me at times to note how some Pastors are thrown into leadership by Churches that assume they've got a degree and desire and they're ready for the task. I'm actually able to bear with young Pastors better than some others because I see a correlation in their actions with that of a young Lieutenant - capable and enthusiastic but sometimes make some mistakes. Others stung by those mistakes are not always so forgiving.

My advice to you, For what it's worth, would be to seek an Associate Pastor role for a season of time. I think it would do you well to have a mentor. I also would fear that a Senior Pastorate role might well crush you under its weight - especially exposing your marriage if you start having kids. It's not so much that leadership gets easier over time but you become steeled to them as you are exposed to them and you are less likely to make mistakes that you once made where the consequences were buffered by another.


----------



## turmeric

Amen!


----------



## CalvinandHodges

Greetings:

The matter is not relevant to physical age, but spiritual age. Spurgeon took the helm of New Park Street at the tender age of 13 - yet he showed a spiritual age far beyond his 13 years.

Some questions you may want to ask yourself:

What experience do I have in the internal struggle with sin?

How do I relate with people who are not of my faith?

Am I strong enough to accept criticism?

Do others who know you better see a depth of spiritual maturity in your life? Be careful of praise from close friends and family - they often tell you what you want to hear.

How would you gauge the failure or success of your ministry?

You may not "want to do anything else" but what if you had to? 

What experience do you have with the "outside world" can you relate with blue and white collar workers? Or, have you lived your whole life in the "coccoon" of the Church? Working for Christians. It seems that you went right from college to seminary: Academics is important, but you need to be well-rounded. One of the criteria which Paul gives is:

*Moreover he must have a good report of them which are without...*

Can this be said of you?

Think on these things,

-CH


----------



## Cheshire Cat

This short article just came out that has some similarities to your question: http://www.boundless.org/2005/articles/a0001536.cfm


----------



## Romans922

westminken said:


> It would appear that something is going on in your heart for you to ask this question. It is good that you are asking this. Have you sought wise counsel from your Session on this matter? Pray and seek God's counsel also. If you feel that you have the internal call and also have seen evidence of the external call in your life, then age should not be problem. There maybe issues later when you seek a call to a church. I am just thinking about life experiences and other things that a particular church may have reservations about. Again, seek wise counsel from your elders and continue to pray for clarity.



No I already have no heart issue going on, the question just popped in my head and I decided to ask. I am not questioning what I think, but maybe some will change my heart from answers I hear here.


----------



## Covenant Joel

Just my two cents, but I have struggled through some of these same questions many times. Though I believe that my calling lies more in the overseas area of ministry, it is the same basic question: how do age and ministry relate?

I'm even younger than you, just in the beginning stages of seminary, but I will graduate a little bit younger, so I have asked myself several times, "should I just live a little bit first?"

I don't think there is one path that fits every situation, but what I am planning on is going overseas to teach English for a year or two after my first year of seminary. I just came to the point where I thought that I needed some good life and ministry experience (in a position where youth is not a bad thing at all), and then could come back to seminary with that maturity added and go on.

So, while our two situations are different, it would seem that Rich's suggestion about gaining some experience under a mentor would be a very wise choice. But then, as I said, I'm even younger than you, so I have very little of the aforementioned life experience to draw on at this point. All I know is that I feel the same struggles, and this is kind of where I've come to.


----------



## wsw201

For what it's worth, I don't think that age is necessarily a major issue. I have been around seasoned pastors who are clueless. Look at some of the seasoned pastors who have been taken in by FV. 

For a young Pastor (or any pastor) I think temperment is key. How well do they recognize and adapt to the various situations that are going to come up in a church because they will encounter things that were never covered in Seminary. Can they actually allow the other officers to do the work of the church that they are suppose to do. Can they hold true to what Scripture says and their subscription vows. Can they work with a Session that will not agree with everything they want to do. Do they know their strengths and weaknesses. Do they understand that they do not need to be the chief cook and bottle washer of the church. Usually these traits come with experience but a young man can also have these traits.

All the above aside, all pastors are called by a congregation to primarily do two things; preach/teach and administer the sacraments. If you can do this the way its suppose to be done then age shouldn't be a problem and you will be head and shoulders above a lot of older pastors.


----------



## PastorFaulk

*Encouragement from a young pastor.*

Andrew,

I am a young pastor who is serving in my first post seminary position. I would agree with the general consensus that shepherding a church at this age is difficult. That stated there is no place I would rather be on this earth, than leading God's flock here in Okinawa. I hold very close to Paul's admonition to timothy telling him not to let age be an issue. As I serve here I have found that my base must not be my own abilities, leadership, or intellect. Instead I have found that my authority must be rooted in Christ revealed in scripture alone. That is in essence what much of the Pastoral Epistles teach. They teach that the minister’s authority is not in themselves, but in God alone revealed in his Word. Let me encourage you that if God has called you to serve as a shepherd of His flock, go get em. It is difficult, especially when dealing with grouchy old Presbyterian marines, but it is profitable.


----------



## Semper Fidelis

Incidentally, Wes is my Pastor and is doing a great job. I don't want any to think that I despise his youth.


----------

